# Should i do any case against CBSE for normalization of marks???



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey friends, as we all know jee main 2013 ranks are out. My brother got rank in 60000 and his friend got rank of 20000 all over India. My brother has got 96% in ISC Board whereas his friend has got 95% in CBSE Board. It's totally unfair. So should i do a court case against CBSE for normalization of marks.????
Guys please help


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 2, 2013)

it also depends on jee main score buddy..
anyways.
if you do a case, let me in too.
my percentile in Qualifying exam is 96.33, they battered it to 91.93

stupid A$$#0135


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 3, 2013)

Same jee main score buddy i.e. 116 and 117.
just difference of 1 mark and the rank difference is of 40000??
that doesn't make sense at all.
Its like CBSE kids are superior. They deserve a fair chance.

BTW a court case has already been done in high court of Hyderabad.
let's see what happens..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ actually, buddy, nothing would happen, they are not gonna change the rank list, anyway.

IMO, all the WB board students have suffered..
my whole friend group has suffered.
and even friend of friends who are in WB board.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 3, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Same jee main score buddy i.e. 116 and 117.
> just difference of 1 mark and the rank difference is of 40000??
> that doesn't make sense at all.
> Its like CBSE kids are superior. They deserve a fair chance.
> ...


alas, that's not going to happen now, it's too late... their most possible explanation would be that bringing 95% in CBSE is way tougher than bringing 96% in ISc that's why thy have normalized marks
. this has been done mainly  to curb the various malpractices which are done during AIEEE exams..  elieve me there are certain malpractices which are done for admission in various NIT's And IIT's(course it's India). coz i have seen many people(3-4 are in my college). hence normalizing of marks will reduce that to some extent.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ which college ??


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 3, 2013)

NIT patna... you there are many illegal companies in delhi NCR which have a bunch of scholars working for them. so, students go to them and pay them a hefty sum so that some scholar sits in their place in aieee exams and get good rank. so the students can then go for counselling. hence , nobody knows about this except the student. normalizing of borads marks will help this to some extent


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

anybody here of NIT Durgapur ?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 3, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> anybody here of NIT Durgapur ?


anupam_pb
and thinkdigit123 both are of NIT durgapur. you can PM them


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ thanks buddy.
really..
bery berry thankuuuuu


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 3, 2013)

Guys how to delete this thread......
any help???


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

you can close.
PM any mod


----------

